# LAST DAYS: I Will NOT Go the [EXPLETIVE] to Sleep: humor/parody."Hilarious.""



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

[bOOK is being unpublished; was a mistake, in retrospect.]
This is a collection of humorous and satirical essays, with the first essay being a parody/child's response to "Go the F**k to Sleep." It is titled "I Will NOT Go the F**k to Sleep," but aside from that first parent-child interaction essay, I sincerely think this is my best book of pure humor (unless you favor _The Empire Bites Back_, which is more political and has no parent-child interaction); it has also, surprisingly, been my best-received e-book.

Quote from this irreverent, "for the nonconformist in you" (review) collection of wacky, non-pc humor: "In America, a black man's body is worth less than 3 sq ins. of a white lady's thighskin." (Commentary on Rodney King vs. the lady who spilled coffee on her lap at a McDonald's).

Some editions use my pen name, Benny Profane, while others use Richard Crasta (Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/i-will-not-go-the-f-k-to-sleep/id444134043?mt=11 ) , Kobo, and Nook.



To celebrate my new book,
I Will NOT Go The F*** to Sleep, 
a book of humor,​
Laughter is an anytime gift to yourself, and to someone you love.

Below are the complete links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053GBUYG
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/i-will-not-go-the-f-k-to-sleep/id444134043?mt=11
Nook: http://bit.ly/jazP3W
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/I-Will-Not-Go-Sleep/book-Ge-OGP8JgU24u0rRUNegnw/page1.html
Sony: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/richard-crasta/i-will-not-go-the-fk-to-sleep/_/R-400000000000000423910
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64273
Createspace (paperback) : http://www.createspace.com/3714495
Createspace (Paperback special edition): https://www.createspace.com/3878291
Amazon (paperback) http://www.amazon.com/Will-NOT-Go-Sleep/dp/1466480173
Facebook Page (Please like): http://www.facebook.com/NotGoing.F2Sleep

Thank you!
Richard


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, Ann.
This is the collection of years of humor writing--some of my best.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

a Fathers day sale at Smashwords: one day only. use code: GY44T 

The gift of laughter, which increases life span.

thank you!
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The gift of laughter (2 5-star reviews, "hysterical"): 
1.99 at Smashwords with this coupon code (only till Jun 30): 
WU38P 
and reduced to 2.99 at Kindle and Nook for the next few days

Also these books at Smashwords only till June 30 (at Kindle, normal low prices):

Father, Rebel, and Dreamer: MQ94H
Impressing the Whites: PG96W
Massage No Boom Boom: VH36G

(of these 3 books, the first is the most serious, the third has been described as "laugh out loud")


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Back at $3.47, but a far better deal I am sure than Glenn Beck's at $12.99


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On sale till July 31, along with nearly all my other books at madly lowered prices: $2.99

Hope you enjoy this book that is dense with politically incorrect laughs.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still at $2.99: laughs to help dispel post-budget deal gloom.
Please do try it.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

HA HA!  That title and the cover are classy!  I want to read it just by the name of it!  I'll check you out!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you. Yes, the cover was a blessing, and a total fluke.

Happy Friendship Day!

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The only solution to this economic crisis (other than a few I have mentioned in this book) is laughter--and I hope this book, bargain priced again at $2.99, keeps you laughing for a few weeks until the news gets better. (Well, I hear gas prices are about to come down.)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Still here, by the grace of God, the Oneness, or the Twoness. Do try it: it is $3.47 now, the price at which it has sold the most copies.

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping again. Hope you're safe, wherever you are, and cozy enough to feel like ordering a book and enjoying a few laughs.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

It is now at 2.99, and on all platforms.

Hope it gives you a few laughs on the last day of summer.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Please use this coupon code to get the book for $1.98 on Smashwords: QF89B

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64273

by the way, an interview with me in Deccan Chronicle, India's 6th largest & multi-city English newspaper.

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/node/43337


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Just in case you are in the mood to laugh rather than to sleep, a gentle reminder that this book exists.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Once again, the price is down to $2.99 on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Excerpts for SampleSunday

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/2011/10/sample-sunday-excerpts-from-i-will-not.html

thank you.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP is at its lowest price: 2.99, for a few days (along with a few other titles which are also on an end of the month sale).

Thank you for trying it.

Happy Halloween.

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still at the low price of 2.99 for a barrel-load of laughs.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Was #Political Humor Bestseller on Kindle for 5 weeks.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now in PRINT form at Createspace:

http://www.createspace.com/3714495

(this title is my surprise but very modest bestselling title)

also, loads of laughs in 
THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS PANTS which is free for one more day at:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006FJNV9M

And if you're really into laughter, please also try: WHAT WE ALL NEED 
& 
LORD BUSH OF IRAQ

thanks
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

So, will you have 
General Cariappa's Chicken 
and
Beef with Rapscallions?

Or the Devil dressed like Mick Jagger?

Laughter for the New Year.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"Pythonesque goofiness, political bite, inspired silliness, thoroughly enjoyable"--Review on Goodreads and on Laurie Boris's blog.

I hope you take a chance and enjoy the unusual humor of this book.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

An excerpt:

So he named a certain tree, whose fruit may not be used to make their kissing jelly. Then He instructed the devil in Human Relations 101, and assigned him at a thousand a day (any currency of his choice—currencies were yet to be invented anyway), all expenses paid, and the coveted double “Oooh!” license to kiss licentiously.
Approaching Eve with the beguiling charm of a used car salesman, with Ronald Reagan nice-guyness, the devil, dressed to kill in crimson suspenders and black tights, his hairy chest bared Mick Jagger style on the advice of his Metrosexual Makeover specialist, said, “If you want really free, creative love, the sexiest jelly comes from that tree.  You know, God is frightened of a population explosion . . . .”
“Thanks for the suggestion, Stranger,” Eve said coldly, “but I hope you've seen the Suggestions Box over there.  And be sure to fill in your date of birth, if any, color of skin, if any, three character references, if you can manage that many, and occupation, if any.  Type it in triplicate, preferably double-spaced, on one side of the paper only—100 gsm paper naturally, rag content not exceeding 33 percent, with non negotiable option to recycle, and deposit the requisite filing fee in Treasury Certificates only . . .”
“What? You’re violating my human rights already?” said the cunning Devil, who liked a good opening when he saw one, and had a good appreciation for Eve’s. “Are you also going to tell me to go the fuck to sleep?”
Éve laughed, confirming the then young saying that if you’ve made a woman laugh, you’ve won half the seduction battle. “So you’ve read I Will Not Go the F**k to Sleep, I see, even though it’s ten thousand years away from being published?”
Now that her mood was mellower, it struck her (it was the Cosmo chip planted within her and its chapter on “100 Love Techniques to Get Him Wild in Bed” that started functioning) that Adam had wearied of the ordinary jelly, and that their sex life might perk up with the “Creative Jelly” (as happens in the man-woman mating game, the pursued had become the pursuer).
“Wait a minute, you little devil!” she told the sulking black thing, even as the song “Sympathy for the Devil,” started playing in her head from nowhere, even though it would be 6,000 years before the Rolling Stones would actually get round to singing it. “No formalities! After all, the Ice Age is over and the Me Generation is yet to come.  Any one I.D. and one credit card will suffice, and as for the filing fee, you can charge it.”
The devil flashed his wallet, displaying his wealth of exclusive credit cards—some so exclusive he was the only one to own them—and also his gleaming black business card.
“Oh, Lewd C. Fur, Chairman of Brute Fruits Inc., Painter-in-Chief of Paint It Black Enterprises, and author of the bestselling Fruit Truths. . . say, you loveable fruit, how come we haven't met be-Fur, ha ha?”
Misty-eyed at this sudden warmth, the devil even leaked out a patented recipe of “Apple Jelly from Apples eaten by Spanish Flies, an Erotic Tour de Force.”  The recipe was typed double spaced, on one side of the paper only.  Not only that, he offered her a discount should she want one of her body parts painted black some time down the road, what with fig leaves being unstable, and so on, adding, “Black is the new white, know what I mean?”
“You’re bad!” said Eve laughing. “And I mean that in a good way!” Then she waved him a goodbye as she dashed off to a waiting Adam.
“Too good to be true,” mumbled Adam, kissing the new apple jelly off Eve's lips, and immediately getting a monstrous hard-on that looked like it would be good for at least a few weeks. Then, as Eve rushed to the nearby 7 11 and returned with four Designer fig leaves—three for her, one for him, setting a pattern of comparatively bigger budgets for women’s wear that has lasted to this day—he slowly became conscious of the after-effects. Inaugurating the dawn of wisdom and of epigrams, he added, “Tastes too good to be sinless.”


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still my bestselling e-book, packed with laughs, has a 4.8/5 rating on Goodreads.

Great Val Day gift.

Also, A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS is free today.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here.
My favorite line in there is when Eve tells Satan, "You're bad. And I mean that in a good way!"

thank you for taking a chance on it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Also in a paperback at Createspace at Amazon--a tactile pleasure, as these are essays you can return to again and again.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,
Would love your comments. Which cover is funnier, makes you want to buy the book?

Have a great weekend, and thank you! 

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A huge variety of humor in this book . . . hope you like it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Half price on Smashwords along with a few other books

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/richardcrasta

I WILL NOT GO THE F TO SLEEP
Promotional price: $2.23
Coupon Code: TY73Z
Expires: March 30, 2012

The Revised Kama Sutra: A Novel
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BT74M
Expires: March 31, 2012

IMPRESSING THE WHITES
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BC33F
Expires: March 31, 2012

The Hunger for Touch and Love
Promotional price: $3.00
Coupon Code: RX85Q
Expires: March 31, 2012

EATEN BY THE JAPANESE
Promotional price: $2.50
Coupon Code: BT83R
Expires: March 31, 2012

FATHER, REBEL, DREAMER
Promotional price: $2.00
Coupon Code: ZB46F
Expires: March 30, 2012

LORD BUSH OF IRAQ
Promotional price: $0.99
Coupon Code: ZM64G
Expires: March 31, 2012


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My only collection of humor--and will open you to a different world.

Does anyone give gifts on April Fool's Day? 

In which case, or for any occasion to make someone laugh, this book and

A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS
and
LINGAM MASSAGE: A SAFE SEX, ANTI-WAR, AND ECONOMIC RECOVERY TOOL

may be two other books to consider.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Easter!

And wish you laughter and happiness today and always.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"For the rebel in you."--Review.
For the rebel against the dictators of sleep and all else!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A wide range of eclectic humor, for lovers of wordplay, nonconformists, and those with no or few sacred cows.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The book is now under a pen name:
BENNY PROFANE, 
and has two editions:

one that says "& Other Essays"
and one that does not say it in the title, but has it on the cover.

Both are the same edition.

There is so much good humor here for the sophisticated and sleep-phobic!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, still here.
While all my other books sleep.
This one has a bit more life.
I wonder why?
In any case, if you prefer not even to think of children using the word "f**k", please try my other book, THE EMPIRE BITES BACK.

Thanks!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

To make your father laugh . . . or to have a laugh, yourself.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

How Satan made an impression on Eve, and the world changed. And how outsourcing really works. Who wrote "As I Lay Meditating"? etc. etc.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"You're bad," said Eve to the Devil, laughing. "And I mean that in a GOOD way!"


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here, for your pleasure, laughter, and beach reading. This is a book you can return to again and again--not a bad book to have on your Kindle, Nook, Ipad, or Kobo.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My bestselling Kindle book . . . so far. Also with the greatest number of recent reviews.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

After that stunning Olympics conclusion and the Dream Team's win . . . it ain't so easy to go to sleep.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Beach reading? Laughter is good anyplace, almost anytime.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter . . . political, social, cultural . . . a wide range. Satisfying your long-life needs as well as enhancing your world view.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For the sleepless .  . . restless, and for those who want something different.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter, a good medicine to counteract the stress from world news . . .


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now with a changed Preface.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter, the best medicine.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

3.99, hundreds of laughs, and a huge diversity of laughter for the intelligent, absurdist soul.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter will never go out of style.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter during a stressful political season.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, that was a close election. Still here; in some cases, the paperback and the e-book is authored by Benny Profane (a pen name).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For those sleepless nights, and anytime you need a laugh. (This is general, political humor.)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A book of humor which I published when I was about to lose my apartment (lost it anyway, but that's life). The best humor, in my opinion, comes after Chapter 3 and right through the middle.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Written in the hope of saving me from losing my apartment, it includes some of my best humor.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Improper, Preposterously Wacky, or just Wacky: what do you think?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The other edition:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMJQ8GO
is free today.
That has mostly different excuses and does NOT have general humor. You CAN buy both!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Surprisingly, I forgot about this book for so long?

But it is, to be quite frank, my best anthology of humor--either this, or THE EMPIRE BITES BACK (if you don't like parent-child interaction humor).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My craziest, politically crafty anthology of humor.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And still my funniest humor anthology, I think. and so far, most liked.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

From cover to cover, my funniest book: my highest Goodreads rating, good reviews.
Varied political and general humor!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Humor is humor . . . let it be.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

With just one chapter of parenting humor, and 13 chapters of wild silliness, political satire, or general humor.
In which Satan makes an appearance and leaves Eve with a gleaming black calling card.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Humor, political, social, literary . . .


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On Pubit and Apple by Richard Crasta
Other platforms by Benny Profane.
enjoy!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

enjoy! Happy Spring.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And a happy Spring once again. After the recent events, we all need a bit of healing, and humor is one way to do it . . . IMHO.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And a Merry Month of May to you.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For Fathers Day, and for a laugh . . .


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Pure humor, absurdity, and satire from beginning to end. On a surprising variety of subjects.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughter is precious, especially to me. It lightens my burden, helps me forget my sorrows (and unlike beer, it doesn't leave me with a hangover). Half the time, I am writing for myself . . . no, much more than that. And it's true that I enjoy my humorous writings far more than I do the others.

There is a paperback, and a paperback special edition, and a kindle special edition!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Surprisingly, this has been my best-received e-book: a wide range of humor, from the silly to the sophisticated, and no sacred cows whatsoever. Please see the original post: it has links for all the editions, including the special editions and paperbacks.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Adam and Eve, a boy surprised by his first erection, two Indian couples--one rich, one poor--have their weddings, President Bush is secretly held in an underground Guantanamo in Bangalore, while a fake Bush presides over the Empire, How to Conquer the World in the post-Conquest Age, saying goodbye to a kitten: a surprising variety of subjects covered in this humor anthology.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Humor with an Indian, American, and political angle.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Zany, irreverent, Pythonesque--these are the words that have been used by reviewers to describe this book. "For the rebel in you" is still another theme.

"Thanks for the suggestion, Stranger," said Eve to the devil. "But I hope you've seen the Suggestions Box over there."

To my surprise, my bestselling e-book. Now available in many different formats:

Amazon (paperback): http://www.amazon.com/Will-NOT-Go-Sleep/dp/1466480173
I Will Not Go the F**k to Sleep Special Edition: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C3KCPPI
Amazon (paperback special edition): http://www.amazon.com/Will-Not-Go-Sleep-Special/dp/1477476849/


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The book has NEVER been free, but is now free for 2-3 days on:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id601956345

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-will-not-go-the-f-k-to-sleep-benny-profane/1111202257?ean=2940016337784&itm=1&usri=2940016337784

Enjoy!

ben.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Not free at the moment; however, a short version is free on iTunes.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

An anthology of varied political, social, and absurdist humor, parody, and satire.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For Christmas: laughter, lightness, silliness, joy.  Merry X'mas!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Wide-ranging humor collection: Satan, Eve, puberty, how to conquer countries, and the secret lives of Indians named Babbar who call themselves Bob and Sushmitas who call themselves Sue.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Not all horselaughs, some delicate notes too: 

While the bridegroom, in a gesture of reverse snobbery, just wore a beige T-shirt that said, “Bin There, Bin Laden, Done That, Done Her” — with no pants to match the beige — the bride was splendid in her trousseau, by T. Rousseau — Thangarayaril Rousseau, Esq., a squire, tailor, part-time author and full-time voyeur. Everything had been made by him — right down to the Teflon-coated gold lame panties designed to keep out all impure thoughts, including that of this story's readers. However, as must be apparent by now, the design was more decorative than functional.

Background: For a few years, during the Nineties, under the indecisive, erotically inclined, and tumescent presidency of Bill Clinton, real men the world over were beginning to get nostalgic for the days when the President of the Lone Superpower could be counted on to do his historic duty — shooting first and asking questions a few million tons of TNT later. (Questions such as “Why are we here in the first place?”) And not just real men, but real pundits and television talking heads were nostalgic for the simple old days when foreign dictators were American Allies, the Russians were The Bad Guys, men were men, and Americans could be counted on, at regular intervals, to provide the world with a jolly good fireworks show that entertained more people worldwide than the Oscar Awards.

The History of Conquest from Prehistoric Times to the 1920s: In the jolly old days, conquering other countries was a venerable sport, guaranteed to work wonders for everything from your image to your complexion. It was easy as picking your nose, or blowing up a few hundred natives with the latest model cannon, whichever you found to be a more rousing form of sport. First, you started on an expedition on whatever animal or wooden contraption it happened to be the fashion to exploit. Sooner or later, you were bound to bump into unfamiliar territory (if, like Columbus, you were a geographical putz, all the better to keep a straight face with). At that point you planted your country's flag on some prominent spot — a hilltop, a cliff top, the local ruler’s palace, the local queen’s beehive hairdo, or any scene with the potential for a picture postcard and a Holiday Inn — and beat the hell out of any natives who objected. What could be simpler? Veni, Vidi, Vicious.
If the territory was too well known for you to pretend it was Your Personal Discovery — say, China or India, which had been churning out mind-blowing philosophies and nude sculptures while your ancestors were still swatting flies or wrestling with boars deep in the German forests — there were more sophisticated stratagems. At least, sophisticated enough to get a few laughs from your drinking buddies back home. Such as making yourself utterly obnoxious to your local hosts — say, by insulting your Vietnamese host's mother-in-law’s lizard soup or insisting that your Arab host provide you with tender slices of bacon to wrap around your camel shish kabobs, along with some black pudding as an appetizer. So obnoxious indeed that they would be forced to reverse their thousand year tradition of hospitality for the first time and throw you out of their sheikhdoms. 
At which point, in the guise of resisting your expulsion, because it had hurt  your tender sensitive soul and violated every canon of civilized behavior, you could exert just a wee bit of extra force — just wee enough to find yourself, to your wide-eyed surprise (and to your faraway patron’s delight), with a huge country or continent on your hands.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now reduced to $3.47. If that means anything, but it just was my lucky price for this book.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

All of it but the precocious child parody is in "The Empire Bites Back."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

bumped

_reminder -- one word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

There's also a special edition, in print and on Kindle.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A wide variety of humor, from political to social and literary.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

America, India, cultural myths, ethnic stereotyping, politicians: all of these are ripe targets for this book of mostly intelligent, sometimes silly humor (such as an angel shouting after the Paradise Express, "Adam! Eve! You've forgotten your fig leaves!") meant for an audience that is generous with their laughter and has a broad knowledge of the world.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

99 cents for one day only on Amazon Kindle; also on Nook.

Bknights promotion.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A Christmas gift idea ... political and absurdist, fantastical yet true.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

So don't go the Expletive Deleted to Sleep; buy my book instead, and gift a paperback (special edition by Benny Profane). Please, kind Sir.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

[bOOK is being unpublished; was a mistake, in retrospect.]
will be replaced by "The Mahatma, the Goats, and Young Cats."


----------

